# Great obedience during whelping



## Goldenluv (Apr 13, 2005)

I wouldn't expect to see such change in her obedience, I know that during pregnancy, the female dog may show a big change in behavior, especially in the last few weeks when the uterus enlarges with the developing puppies.
Then it is kind of expected from your pet to become restless and seek seclusion or to become irritable. But I never heard of a case when female dog would listen better to commands just because of pregnancy.


----------



## Charm (Apr 27, 2005)

Vierka

I have known of bitches that come out of pregnancy completely altered to before. They loose their obedience and 'spark'. It is a bit like our post natal syndrome. The chemicals don't balance out properly after whelp. Perhaps her sudden obedience *during* whelp was due to a need to be protected. 

Many bitches don't like to be alone during that time. Occassionaly they will seek solitude, But most of the time they feel a big need to be included in the pack. She was probably just following orders because she didn't want to fight you on it. The cute little thing just wanted to be loved no matter what. Now that the pups are born and she has her energy back, she's thinking for herself again. She has the energy to go against you and not care. 

I don't think there is any way to harness the obedience she showed during whelp. But if you see her being esspecially sooky one day & doing everything she's told, REWARD HER LIKE CRAZY!!! I don't care how old they are, all dogs love to know they've done the right thing. Don't give her treats. Just make a REALLY big fuss, lots of hugs and high pitch 'GOOD GIRL's. It's never too late to teach them that with obedience comes PRAISE!

Hope this helps
Charm


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Charm, I think you're right on it when you said: "Now that the pups are born and she has her energy back, she's thinking for herself again."
That is exactly what it is. 
Kia just had no energy to fight, so she looked very obedient to us.
Now she is back to normal 
But I will try that "really big fuss" idea. That could work.
Thanks
Joe


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

I know it works on me when I've been good! Nothing like a good scratch behind the ears and a bone to chew on. My husband had me trained in no time!!!  

Joe, Kia's an awesome dog. I can't believe she gives you guys a hard time.

Can't wait to see her and the herd next week!

Bonni


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

*Soon enough...*

Thanks Charm. It really makes sense.
Kia is usually very independent, very inquisitive and VERY energetic. The thing is that I do make a big fuss when she listens - sometimes I actually think "if there's someone watching me from the windows, they must think I'm crazy or on drugs for being so excited and praising for a simple come command = hardest one for her".

Anyway, Bon, you'll find out soon enough with one of your own. From what we can see now, the pups, especially the girls, carry a lot after Kia...  

Ta-ta.


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

I can hardly wait!!! Bring it on!


Toodles


----------

